# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SOS pour HUGO et VELIA  en refuge depuis 5 ans

## esiocnarf

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* couple de rott
*Type:* Rottweiler
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 il est bien difficile d'être rotweiller aujourdhui.... (et d'être un refuge qui compte des rotweillers... )  ::   un refuge qui les voient rester derrière leur barreaux, victimes de la bétise et des nouvelles lois sur les chiens de 2ème catégorie...   ::  

 et pourtant quelle gentillesse nos rotts....   ::   quell douceur.... 
si seulement tous les petits yorks, caniches, scottish  tant demandés avaient ce caractère si doux.... cette faculté incroyable de s'adapter, ce regard si tendre et cette patience.. .....   ::  

Nous en avons 4

 le deux premiers HUGO et VELIA retirés pour maltraitance dans un élevage obscure de la Meuse,  ils étaient battus, sans nourriture juste bons à reproduire....   De cet élevage(?) nous avions déjà retiré d'autres chiens dont une rott qui devait mourir quelques jours après son arrivée suite aux coups reçus. 
HUGO et VELIA sont là depuis bientôt 2 ans...  ::  
ce n'est pas que personne s'y interesse.. c'est que pour les adopter, aujourdhui c'est le parcours du combattant!!!!!  et que, dans une petite ville comme Verdun, ce n'est pas facile à placer!!

*HUGO* 250 269 602 820 134  est né en 2004
*VELIA* 2 BDB 035 est née elle aussi en 2004, Velia est stérilisée
un couple uni, calme, obeissant et surtout magnifique! Du pure rott!!!   ::  
Nous souhaitons qu'ils soient adoptés ensemble  et comme nous aimerions enfin pour eux la liberté et le bonheur, ils seront placés tous les deux à 180.
Si vous aimez les rotts, HUGO et VELIA vous  combleront


et puis il y a *TOGO* né en    2007 250   269 602 361 596
qui provient du même élevage et qui avait été adopté.. enfin, si l'on peut dire..  ::  .. qui a changé plusieurs fois de maitres, qui est resté sur un balcon pendant plusieures semaines avant d'être retiré... TOGO qui a vécu avec des petits enfants, des chats, des poules, des lapins des oies et des moutons, qui s'entend avec les autres chiens.... TOGO le gentil qui n'est pas aussi beau que HUGO et VELIA mais  qui est si brave...   TOGO qui est classé "ROTT"!!!  ::  ! et donc TOGO qui reste derrière les barreaux....   ::   ::  
 

et puis *SCOTT* né en    2005 250 269 800 193 893 
SCOTT qui vient d'être abandonné pour la deuxième fois au refuge....   ::  
SCOTT qui aime tout le monde qui s'entend avec tout....  
alors... allez  comprendre.....   ::  


  Nos rotts ne seront placés qu'après une pré visite. Il y aura un suivi bien entendu
Vous pouvez demander tous renseignement au refuge : 03 29 84 21 54  
venir les promener ou passer les voir à Verdun dans la Meuse

ne les oubliez pas, ils n'ont pas mérité de rester là....   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

 SUPER JOURNEE à l'ETANG BLEU!!!!!!   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
*TOGO est adopté!!!!* 
 Nos amis Allemands nous ont envoyé une famille....  ::   ::   ::  une jeune femme toute émue   ::  

avec un petit x border tout mignon   ::  

ça yest... enfin... un heureux......   ::  




MERCI à vous tous   ::   ::   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

dès foi que vous en tombiez amoureux... voici une petite vidéo de Hugo et Velia.... 


http://www.youtube.com/user/esiocnarf2# ... ZVHwbQMQzM

----------


## aurlie

diffusion sur sites spécialisés ok ?

----------


## esiocnarf

bien entendu..... merci Aurlie

----------


## Noisette

Togo est devenu Leroy. Le voici avec son nouveau copain :

----------


## Douglaskuran

Vraiment pour content pour le beau Togo!  :Big Grin: 

Mais il reste encore 3 loulous qui attendent tristement et sagement dans leurs box! :
- Notre joli couple *Ugo et Vélia*...

- et *Scott*, si gentil, si doux, si classe, si sage... qui attend une bonne famille après avoir été abandonné 2 fois :-(
N'est il pas *le plus beau* des chiens ?

----------


## Noisette

Malheureusement, j'ai une mauvaise nouvelle à annoncer.

Cet après-midi, Togo retourne au refuge.
C'est que, petit à petit, le loulou a révélé son vrai caractère. 
Alors qu'au début, il jouait avec le chat, hier, il a failli le tuer.
Il ne laisse pas l'autre chien de la famille s'approcher de la gamelle d'eau, ne laisse aucun visiteur entrer dans la maison...

L'adoptante a fait appel aux conseils d'un éducateur canin qui a pu rectifier certaines attitudes à l'extérieur, mais à l'intérieur de la maison, Togo se croit le chef de meute. 
Il est devenu exclusif, possessif.
L'adoptante n'a sans doute pa pu s'imposer...  ::  

Donc, pour aider au placement de Togo :
Il devrait être adopté dans une maison où il sera soit le seul chien de la famille, soit avoir une compagne de sa taille qui ne craindrait rien de sa part...Et surtout, avoir un maître connaisseur de la race! 

Pauvre Togo, c'est la enième fois qu'il retourne au refuge...  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

Nous venons de recevoir une merveilleuse nouvelle....   ::   ::  
Une association nous prend  SCOTT et TOGO!!!!   ::   ::   ::  

La présidente ira elle même apporter au point de rencontre nos deux toutous  qui feront partie du covoiturage de samedi. 
une occasion inespérée pour nos deux protégés....   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

Scott et Togo ont  été emmenés aujourd'hui par la présidente pour être pris en charge par l'asso....   ::  et rencontrer leur FA

ils sont partis à 4 heures du matin...  ::   le transfert s'est bien passé... quelques larmes, je suppose d'Aurelia et de Goupil.....    ::  

nous aurons très bientôt des nouvelles....   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

il reste HUgo et Velia, le couple à ne pas séparer.....

----------


## ASPA France

Ah ! 
je peux diffuser sur facebook?
fa et covoiturage ok?

----------


## esiocnarf

Bien entendu, mais le contrôle et le suivi très strict seront obligatoires.
 pas de covoit, les adoptants devront venir sur place.

----------


## esiocnarf

et voici les toutes premières nouvelles   ::   ::  
voici TOGO, enfin libre...... 



 et Scott   ::   ::  



 reçu ce matin plus de 40 photos!!!!   ::  

Merci à cette magnifique asso!   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

je viens de recevoir des photos de Togo qui joue.....

----------


## esiocnarf

une petite photo de Scott qui a été bien malade et qui semble bien remis... toujours en  FA...

----------


## stacy

diffusée pour Hugo et Vélia
http://sos-rottoto.forumactif.com/t8...-lof-55#107025

----------


## esiocnarf

aujourdh'ui...  :: 

 

avec Aurelia


 et lààààààà

----------


## stacy

::  :: Ne les oublions pas 
ok 180€ frais d'adoption et une caution de 300€ pour faire castrer Hugo ca fait beaucoup mais que cela n'empêche pas un sauvetage car toujours une solution l'argent ne doit pas les priver d'amour et les condamner au box éternellement.

----------


## esiocnarf

Velia attend....

Hugo aussi....

----------


## esiocnarf

SCOTT  est adopté depuis bien longtemps....  ::   ::  j'ai du oublier de le dire ici.....  il va très bien, nous avons des nouvelles

----------


## esiocnarf

Nous aurions bien aimé les faire adopter séparément, mais Velia ne peut se passer de Hugo.... sans lui, elle ne marche pas en laisse, elle ne mange plus.... 
Hugo est son protecteur... ils ont vécu la même galère.. ont été gravement maltraités chez l'éleveur

----------


## May-May

Bonjour,

Ils sont au refuge ou en FA ?
On sait s'ils sont OK chats ?

----------


## esiocnarf

je viens de rectifier sur la première page pour Hugo et Velia qui sont encore et toujours au refuge.... 
pas compatible autre chien, Hugo est très protecteur de Velia
et... pas de chat.... 
je  rappelle qu'ils sont adoptables tous les deux pour le prix d'une adoption.

----------


## May-May

Pour les chats, ils se comportent comment ? Agressivité ou excitation ?
Le test a été réalisé au refuge ?

----------


## esiocnarf

les tests sont réalisés au refuge, puisqu'ils viennent d'un élevage. Pour nous c'est plutot NON, mais, 
si vous êtes intéressée, le mieux est de contacter le refuge et demander  à parler uniquement à la directrice Aurelia au 03 29 84 21 54 et voir quel genre de test vous souhaiteriez, allez savoir...  
si on pouvait leur donner leur chance à ces deux pauvres chiens....  ::

----------


## sam37

J'ai mis à jour sur sos rototo. Mais c'est vrai que, déja un rott hyper sociable tout, c'est pas facile à placer de nos jours avec cette loi debile, mais 2, c'est encore plus difficile, d'autant que ces loulous ne sont peut etre pas ok chats, et pas adorables avec tous leurs congeneres...

----------


## esiocnarf

et oui..... Hugo ne supporte pas les mâles.....  et les chats!!!!  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

> Myriam va nous en faire une... c'est notre spécialiste "Etang Bleu"!!!!! 
> pour l'instant je reste avec mes grosses urgences Allaire


Spécialiste, spécialiste, bon je fais ce que je peux, surtout pour les petites où il est vraiment difficile de caser du texte
voici



```
[url=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/lof-pourtant-toujours-refuge-1-couple-dadorables-rotts-21593/][img]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8148/7548283192_63d5bcc82f_o.jpg[/img][/url]
```







```
[url=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/lof-pourtant-toujours-refuge-1-couple-dadorables-rotts-21593/][img]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7261/7548283262_d78a77f09d_o.jpg[/img][/url]
```

----------


## esiocnarf

oui, SVP, Hugo ne va plus bien en ce moment..  il change.... et vieillit....  mais garde toute sa vigueur en face d'un autre mâle.....  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

oh oui... il serait vraiment temps...... Hugo ne va pas bien.....

----------


## selwinou

Esiocnarf comment va Hugo ?

----------


## esiocnarf

il va mieux... mais franchement.....  il n'a pas le moral.... ça se voit.....  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> HUGO et VELIA retirés pour maltraitance dans un élevage obscure de la  Meuse,  ils étaient battus, sans nourriture juste bons à reproduire....    De cet élevage(?) nous avions déjà retiré d'autres chiens dont une  rott qui devait mourir quelques jours après son arrivée suite aux coups  reçus. 
> HUGO et VELIA sont là depuis bientôt 2 ans...  
> ce n'est pas que personne s'y interesse.. c'est que pour les adopter,  aujourdhui c'est le parcours du combattant!!!!!  et que, dans une petite  ville comme Verdun, ce n'est pas facile à placer!!
> 
> *HUGO* 250 269 602 820 134  est né en 2004
> *VELIA* 2 BDB 035 est née elle aussi en 2004, Velia est stérilisée
> un couple uni, calme, obeissant et surtout magnifique! Du pure rott!!!   
> Nous souhaitons qu'ils soient adoptés ensemble  et comme nous aimerions  enfin pour eux la liberté et le bonheur, ils seront placés tous les deux  à 180.
> Si vous aimez les rotts, HUGO et VELIA vous  combleront



Vous avez fait des affichettes pour les mettre chez les vétos, sur des panneaux etc.......

----------


## maruska

> *PERSONNE NE VIENT SUR CE POST PERSONNE NE LES REGARDE À LETANG BLEU*


cela me fait du mal de lire cette phrase! Pourtant c'est vrai qu'ils sont superbes et gentils...vite un "amoureux " de cette race...malgré les difficultés liées à l'adoption de cette catégorie de chiens, ne les oubliez pas! Ils ont droit eux aussi au bonheur! :: 

Sont-ils adoptables dans d'autres départements?

----------


## esiocnarf

bien entendu maruska, bien entendu......

 et puis, bonne idée, je vai :: s demander à Aurelien de nous faire une affichette.....

----------


## malice54

il sont magnifique il sont visible ou ?

----------


## champardenais

c'est à Verdun, ils attendent depuis si longtemps, si vous êtes interressée, telephoner à Aurelia, 0329842154, le refuge a un site également :: 

http://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&rct=j&...9lB7T6a_QuJGQA

----------


## myri_bonnie

> c'est à Verdun, ils attendent depuis si longtemps, si vous êtes interressée, telephoner à Aurelia, 0329842154, le refuge a un site également
> 
> http://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&rct=j&...9lB7T6a_QuJGQA


C'est un peu plus direct par ici : http://www.refuge-etang-bleu.com/  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

et bien... on a une piste.....  ::  je dis bien ... une piste... on ne s'emballe pas.... on attend sagement.....  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

alors, j'ai quand même des nouvelles ce matin
 les personnes sont passées hier fin d'après midi mais trop tard pour aller les promener car e refuge fermait.. 
ils les ont vu, les ont trouvé bien, et doivent revenir cette semaine....  :: 
Une adoption de 2 rotts ne se fait pas à la légère, il semble que ce soient des personnes réfléchies, donc, on continue d'espérer....

----------


## sam37

> alors, j'ai quand même des nouvelles ce matin
>  les personnes sont passées hier fin d'après midi mais trop tard pour aller les promener car e refuge fermait.. 
> ils les ont vu, les ont trouvé bien, et doivent revenir cette semaine.... 
> Une adoption de 2 rotts ne se fait pas à la légère, il semble que ce soient des personnes réfléchies, donc, on continue d'espérer....


C'est pas facile d'adopter un rott avec la legislation: il faut avoir fait la formation et etre titulaire de l'assurance. Ces gens ont peut etre besoin de temps pour trouver une place afin de faire la formation, et de recevoir leur attestation d'assurance. Perso, mon assureur qui m'assurait gratuitement avec ma RC avant, a refuser de m'assurer mon rott actuel si je ne payais pas 100 euros de plus à l'année! Comme j'avais un ancien contrat, c'etait encore gratuit pour moi. Mais changement de chien et donc changement de contrat... Du coup, il m'a fallut une semaine pour retrouver un assureur acceptant les chiens de 2eme categorie. Peut erte que ces gens ne reviendront pas, mais esperons qu'ils fassent toutes les demarches...

----------


## esiocnarf

ces personnes connaissent les rotts, le leur vient de DCD.....

----------


## Pitchoun'

> ces personnes connaissent les rotts, le leur vient de DCD.....


Sont-ils revenus aujourd'hui pour Hugo et Vélia ?

----------


## esiocnarf

non.....  ::  il a plu toute la journée... c'est guère engageant.... faut dire! j'ai bien peur que.....  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

une photo d'Hugo et Velia prise il y a quelques jours....

----------


## esiocnarf

Hugo souffre beaucoup du froid... mais il est bien obligé de supporter puisque personne ne veut d'eux.... ou que personne ne peut les prendre...

----------


## Pitchoun'

peut être refaire un post pour une meilleur clarté, 7 pages ça commence à faire...

----------


## esiocnarf

je vais finir par arrêter le post, oui.... ça ne sert à rien de chercher.. y a plus personne pour ces pauvres rotts....  ::  ils sont  partout on a diffusé partout... 
je suis dégouttée.... en ce moment y a personne pour adopter au refuge.... personne! il nous faudrait des bébés.. des chiens tout petits, de race.... les pauvres vieux batards ne plaisent pas....

----------


## vieux-os

DIFFUSER http://vieux-os.forumactif.org/t441-...-de-9-ans#3016

----------


## esiocnarf

oui.... et personne pour eux... pas une demande, pas un appel....  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

un couple formidable.... ils sont beaux, gentils, simplement ils sont 2 et rotts.... et du coup, y  a personne...

pourtant un petit espoir...
aujourd'hui nous avons vu partir 2 couples , dont un couple au refuge depuis presque 3 ans... si vous saviez quel bonheur pour nous.... 
Aurelia (la directrice) a pleuré d'émotion toute la journée..... alors je ne vous dit pas le jour où ..  ::  nos 2 rotts seront adoptés.. il faudra prévoir au moins un drap!!!

----------


## esiocnarf

histoire de.....  ::  une tite photo prise aujourd'hui....

----------


## Young

Peut-on me confirmer que Hugo ne s'entend vraiment pas avec les autres toutous ?

----------


## esiocnarf

hélas..... OUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!

----------


## myri_bonnie

On n'a jamais envisagé de le castrer ? Sachant qu'en plus il est toujours avec Vélia ce qui doit accentuer son côté macho. Ce n'est pas nécessairement la solution miracle, mais ça peut parfois aider.

----------


## esiocnarf

à demander à la direction....  Velia est stérilisée, elle..... comme en principe toutes les femelles....

----------


## tarzandamour

on peut partager le lien vers Rescue sur FB ?

----------


## esiocnarf

bien entendu en tenant compte qu'il faudra impérativement qu'il n'y ai pas d'autres animaux et pas d'enfants... et qu'il faudra contacter la présidente.

merci

----------


## champardenais

escionarf, justement lorsque je suis allée au refuge Jeudi, j'ai parlé d'eux avec la présidente qui me disait qu'elle voulait qu'il soit placé dans la région. :: je pense que s'il y a une diffusion il faut l'ajouter.

----------


## esiocnarf

oui, Champardenais.. il faudrait rajouter..... car c'est elle qui choisira l'adoptant....

----------


## sam37

Pour ceux qui ont FB, voici le lien pour partager: https://www.facebook.com/pages/SPA-R...type=3&theater

----------


## KATH38

partagés sur FB "sauvetages et partages" ....

----------


## Young

Sont-ils diffusès sur Les forums "Vieux os@ Et "Amis des animaux" si non je peux Le faire.

----------


## tinavani

:: merci Young, mais les deux loulous sont déjà diffusés sur "Vieux-Os"......Post remonté sur notre forum........... ::

----------


## tinavani

:: Post des loulous Hugo et Vélia remonté sur notre forum...... ::

----------


## KATH38

rediffusé HUGO et VELIA SUR MON MUR + amis ....

----------


## esiocnarf

plus ils sont vieux, moins ils ont de chance de partir.... c'est malheureux....

----------


## esiocnarf

je viens de croiser Hugo chez le véto.. il ne mange pas, il est abattu.... 
Pauvre Hugo, si ça continue, il n'aura jamais connu la vie d'une famille...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

tu as raison May,May, j'attends d'avoir les nouvelles et je lui en referai un pour Velia et lui...

----------


## Marie-christine

Esiocnarf, moi aussi je pense souvent à eux, ce sont ma signature sur BIN, sur rescue  et sur notre forum catégorisé de Montpellier. Si je n'avais pas déjà un couple de rotts, en plus je suis loin,  mais je continue d'en parler. Je sais que l'Etang bleu est un bon refuge mais je sais aussi que cela ne remplacera jamais une vraie famille.  Je suis de tout cur avec toi et ton refuge, ma famille maternelle résidant dans la Meuse (Bar le Duc) cela m'interpelle un peu.  Je croise vraiment pour qu'Hugo se retape, je serai tellement triste qu'il finisse seul dans son box.

----------


## teuleu



----------


## maruska

On avait un peu oublié comme ils sont beaux et racés! Quelle tristesse de les savoir toujours au refuge! Il existe bien pourtant des personnes avec un grand terrain bien clos amoureuses de cette race! Ne les laissez pas finir leur vie ainsi! ::  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

J'ai eu l'occasion de leur donner un biscuit dimanche et j'ai été *épatée* par la délicatesse avec laquelle un imposant chien comme Hugo m'a pris la friandise hors des mains.

----------


## esiocnarf

Hugo a un problème urinaire.. il ne passera pas un autre hiver, il fait trop froid chez nous...cette fois ci, c'est un appel au secours...  ::

----------


## vieux-os

post relancé http://vieux-os.forumactif.org/t441p...raitance#14431

----------


## selwinou

Quelle est sa pathologie  Esiocnarf ? C'est dû à son âge je suppose

----------


## esiocnarf

il a un problème  de prostate, je crois. veux tu que je pose la question pour une réponse précise???

----------


## selwinou

J'avais peur que ce ne soit + grave ... comme cancéreux par exemple

Pauvres petits choux ils me font tant de peine tous les deux et je ne suis même pas en mesure de les aider

Merci Esiocnarf

----------


## arskelad

Ils sont toujours incompatibles autres animaux ? en vieillissant ils peuvent s'assagir

----------


## esiocnarf

hélas oui.....  ::

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Ne les oubliez pas
Surtout que l'Etang bleu a beaucoup de difficultés comme bon nombres de refuges actuellemnt
Alors en adoptant on fait le bonheur de ces beaux rotts et du mieux à la structure
Continuez de diffusez pour eux

----------


## esiocnarf

promenade du samedi avec la baballe pour Hugo et.. la muselière en coin....  ::

----------


## maruska

quel beau couple! Si je compte bien, bientôt.....8 ans de refuge!! ::  ::  ::

----------


## Marie-christine

Quel dommage que Hugo ne soit pas OK congénères, je pense que c'est ce qui empêche certains de les prendre.

Mais ne les laissons pas encore au refuge, il y a bien quelque part quelqu'un sans chien !

----------


## esiocnarf

oui Vegan..   ::   mais ça n'a pas donné grand chose....
Hugo est bien fatigué... il ne pourra pas partir n'importe où.... et pour cette raison, Aurelia sera particulièrement difficile pour eux...  donc des adoptants irréprochables.... 


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## arden56

RE

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## Marie-christine

Deux petites places pour Ugo et Vélia, ne laissons pas Ugo mourir sans sa vraie famille.

----------


## esiocnarf

voici une petite série prise  par Christelle il y a 15 jours....

 des regards plein de tendresse et d'attente....  



Agrandir cette image



Agrandir cette image



Agrandir cette image




Agrandir cette image



Agrandir cette image



Agrandir cette image

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/78798651125...type=1&theater

BIENTOT 10 ANS !!!!

----------


## teuleu

Quelle tristesse. ::  Ils font mal au coeur les pauvres

----------


## esiocnarf

ce sont les plus anciens du refuge à présent.... même notre vieux Togo est parti samedi dernier....  ::

----------


## arden56

re...
https://www.facebook.com/78798651125...type=1&theater


et  : Delphine Sausse Savini · 10 amis en communJe m'engage à offrir la formation de détention aux acquéreurs peu importe l'endroit d'adoption !!

----------


## esiocnarf

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiii    ::   il faut qu'elle joigne la présidente .... je la MP sur son FB

----------


## esiocnarf

un grand grand merci  :: 

à Delphine Sausse Savini qui a contacté la présidente et qui propose de payer la formation de détention aux acquéreurs peu importe l'endroit d'adoption !!

----------


## teuleu



----------


## arden56

relancé. 
Ce joli couple attend depuis bien  longtemps !!!! ils sont un peu les oubliés du refuge !!!!  et même s'ils ne sont pas  malheureux au refuge, (oui ils sont sortis, promenés, câlinés et aimés  ...) ils restent sans famille !!! un peu triste !!!

re 
https://www.facebook.com/78798651125...type=1&theater

----------


## maruska

oui je sais et c'est pour cela que je disais "avant qu'ils ne finissent leur vie dans le refuge où ils vivent!  ::  c'est vraiment dur cette attente sans espoir!

----------


## teuleu



----------


## esiocnarf

quelques touches... mais chaque fois, c'est la lourdeur des obligations qui font tout capoter....

----------


## maruska

quelle tristesse en effet de les laisser finir en box!  ::  ::  Personne vraiment qui pourrait les aider?

----------


## lnath

Bonjour ils sont vraiment trop beaux. J ai trois chats a la maison es ce qu ils sont ok chats ou pas du tout?

----------


## esiocnarf

hélas..... pas du tout.....  ::  zut alors!!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

mais je confirmerai demain ou plus tard, car je vais demander confirmation....

----------


## lnath

Merci je viens de perdre mon rottweiler donc je connais la race mais il faut ok chats.

----------


## esiocnarf

zut de zut!!! c'est non..... Pas OK chat pour Hugo..  ::

----------


## lnath

Zut c est vraiment dommage.Merci de vous etre renseigné. C est vraiment dommage que vous trouvez personne car les rott sont des chiens super.

----------


## esiocnarf

et non.... rien.... pas l'ombre dune demande , d'un regard....  ::

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## tinavani

Post des loulous Hugo et Vélia remonté sur notre forum......!

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/78798651125...type=1&theater

----------


## esiocnarf

merci ls filles.... ils en ont bien besoin nos pépères...  ::

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## esiocnarf

rien de nouveau....

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ils vieillisent les beaux, Hugo devient tout gris

----------


## esiocnarf

toujours aussi beaux.. ça n'empêche que, toujours personne....

----------


## fannymurz

la chance va bien finir par leur sourire quand meme

----------


## tarzandamour

UP pour Hugo et Vélia. Dès que je rencontre qq'un avec un Rott je parle d'eux. Ne sait-on jamais ... Des groupes d'amoureux des Rotts doivent exister, et qq'un qui aurait deux places de libre...

----------


## esiocnarf

c'est tout de même dingue, ça!! je n'ai jamais d'alerte sur ce post!!! heureusement que ce n'est pas un adoptant....

----------


## Vegane7

Sont-ils sur FB ?

----------


## esiocnarf

oui, Vegan.. ça n'a rien donné....

----------


## esiocnarf

Hugo ety Velia ont à présent plus de 10 ans, ils pourront donc bénéficier de l'opération "doyen" de 30 millions d'amis.... 
alors, si des fois vous aviez un petit coup de coeur???? 
appelez le refuge et voyez avec Aurelia ou Martine????

----------


## Pitchoun'

C'est toujours "obligatoire" l'adoption des 2 ou rien ?

----------


## esiocnarf

oui, Velia ne supportera pas de rester seule....

----------


## teuleu



----------


## maruska

comment est-ce possible qu'ils ne fassent craquer personne?  On ne compte plus leurs années de refuge! ::  ::

----------


## caro.

> oui, Velia ne supportera pas de rester seule....


et si Hugo part le premier ?

elle se retrouvera forcément seule.


c'est triste de condamner 2 chiens si l'un d'eux pourrait peut être être adopté

----------


## esiocnarf

C'est la directrice qui décide pour les adoptions.....

----------


## Cojo

Ils ont toujours étaient ensemble c'est dur de les séparer.Il faut garder espoir même si il est mince.
Sont-ils sur le forum Molosse et compagnie,s o s rototos?
Le soucis c'est la réputation qu'on leur a donné à tort,maintenant la législation est tellemnent strict...
Allez un coup de pouce avant Noel.

----------


## esiocnarf

> Sont-ils sur le forum Molosse et compagnie,s o s rototos


sur http://molosses-lover-s.forumactif.c...78-topic#30777 oui....

----------


## Zénitude

Ont-ils un compte FB ? Si oui, lequel ?Sinon, peut-on les diffuser sur FB ?

----------


## esiocnarf

ils en avaient un.. mais ça n'a pas marché du tout.....

----------


## Zénitude

Mais peut on les diffuser sur FB ? En fait, puis-je les mettre dans ce groupe que j'ai créé ?
Tant d'années en box...https://www.facebook.com/groups/1477...55287/?fref=ts

----------


## esiocnarf

Mais bien entendu, ce serait tellement bien qu'ils partent avant l'hiver....  merci

----------


## Yummy63



----------


## tinavani

Post des loulous Hugo et Vélia remonté sur notre forum :
http://vieux-os.forumactif.org/t441-...r-maltraitance

----------


## esiocnarf

là on voit que Velia en a marre.... elle ne veut plus trop sortir.... elle est triste... Hugo joue encore un peu, il vieillit.... 
trouveront ils un jour le bonheur?? la douceur d'une maison????

----------


## vieux-os

trop longtemps qu ils attendent ..........

----------


## esiocnarf

oui.... avec leur loi sur les chiens catégorisés, voilà ce que ça donne....

----------


## vieux-os

m autorise tu de faire un montage video  sur eux, pour faire une diffusion  ...si c est ok je la prepare ce soir et je mettrai le lien en dessous .....  un montage video  sur fond musicale , avec  le titre SOS de indila , avec les droit d auteur acquis bien sur ....

----------


## esiocnarf

oui, bien entendu.. mais n'oublie pas les consignes du refuge
Adoption ensemble
pas d'autre animal, ni chat, ni chien
adorable avec les humains
prévisite obligatoire après contact avec la présidente ou la directrice, et bien entendu, pas de covoit.. on ne voudrait pas qu'ils reviennent... 
je redonne le N° du refuge 03 29 84 21 54 

MERCI d'avance

 (n'oublie pas de me mettre le lien??)

----------


## vieux-os

t inquiete je mettrai tous ces renseignements ...je posterai  des ce soir le lien , de la video , que je prepare a l instant meme ....

----------


## vieux-os

voici la video, j'éspere qu elle  est bien faite , et si vous souhaitez que je modifie quelque chose, n hésitez pas ,  ::   j espere que tous pourront lire la video, n hésitez pas a diffuser  sans limites....... 


lien video ... http://youtu.be/cylLlPwCauQ

----------


## esiocnarf

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! Superbe!!!! MERCI Stephanie
je diffuse bien vite

----------


## vieux-os

n hésitez pas  a diffuser tous ,   sans modération , on va croiser pour que ca leur porte chance  ::

----------


## arskelad

c'est vraiment dommage qu'ils ne supporte pas les autres chiens....

----------


## maruska

l'émotion est au rv! A vos kleenex! Merci Vieux os! comme leur regard si expressif est triste! Leur petit museau blanchit doucement au fil des années qui commencent à compter double et il leur manque cette étincelle de joie que seul l'amour peut donner!
Noêl approche, il y a bien une famille sans autres animaux dans leur région pour leur offrir ce cadeau inestimable : un panier retraite douillet et plein d'amour! Ils ont tant d'années de refuge, ils l'ont bien mérité!Pourvu que cette fin d'année soit la bonne pour eux! De plus, quels beaux chiens!

----------


## esiocnarf

pas de covoiturage ne veut pas dire que les éventuels adoptants ne peuvent pas venir jusque là pour les chercher.... nous voulons simplement voir les adoptants....

----------


## mariane

Vidéo magnifique  ::  et très émouvante  ::  

Partagé. J'espère qu'ils trouveront enfin une famille, les pauvres loulous !

----------


## vieux-os

::

----------


## vieux-os



----------


## caro.

quel est leur comportement exact avec les autres chiens ?

ont-ils réellement été testé ? 
si oui, ensemble ou séparément ?
il me semble avoir lu que Hugo ne supportait pas les autres mâles, mais serait OK avec les femelles ?
et Vélia ?


même question avec un test chat  :: 


les tests datent de leur arrivée ? car avec toutes ces années de box, ils se sont peut être assagis ?


ont-ils leur évaluation comportementale ?

----------


## esiocnarf

quel est leur comportement exact avec les autres chiens ?

ont-ils réellement été testé ?  OUI
si oui, ensemble ou séparément ? les deux 
il me semble avoir lu que Hugo ne supportait pas les autres mâles, mais serait OK avec les femelles ? hélas, non....c'est surtout Hugo qui est dominant 
et Vélia ? est très soumise à Hugo n'est pas forcément agressive mais ne supporte pas d'être séparée. 


même question avec un test chat  ::  alors là.. IMPOSSIBLE 


les tests datent de leur arrivée ? car avec toutes ces années de box, ils se sont peut être assagis ?
Hugo et Velia sont en parc de  détente tous les jours et promenés en laisse régulièrement, on fait toujours très attention aux croisements surtout avec les petits chiens car Hugo retrouve une vitalité surprenante à leur approche
sinon, en boxe, ils ne sont pas du tout agressifs ni aboyeurs 


ont-ils leur évaluation comportementale ? je ne sais pas si une évaluation par un professionel a été faite, il m'étonnerait que notre refuge puisse faire de frais de ce genre. En revanche, le personnel est qualifié.

----------


## caro.

merci pour les réponses  :: 




> ont-ils leur évaluation comportementale ? je ne sais pas si une évaluation par un professionel a été faite, il m'étonnerait que notre refuge puisse faire de frais de ce genre. En revanche, le personnel est qualifié.


je parlais de l'évaluation comportementale, faite par un vétérinaire habilité, et obligatoire pour tout placement de chien catégorisé  :Smile:

----------


## esiocnarf

non, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, pas d'évaluation par un véto.

----------


## vieux-os

s il ne sont pas évaluer ils  peineront a trouver des adoptants  ::    dommage ...........ya pas un veto dans votre secteur  qui puisse vous faire un prix , pour que  vous ne payer pas trop cher  ?? moi je me rappelle  notre dana , rott, que l on a fais un transfert au refuge du mordant , on a du faire son evaluation comportementale avant ........

----------


## esiocnarf

ce n'est pas moi qui décide, je suis bénévole.... je vais en parler, mais, ça m'étonnerait qu'on engage des frais en ce moment

----------


## tarzandamour

On ne pourra pas lancer un appel aux dons pour leur permettre d'avoir une évaluation,
et pourquoi pas qq séances dans un bon centre d'éducation, voir s'ils peuvent apprendre à accepter d'autres chiens ?
(vers Valence/Montélimar il y a un très bon centre !)

Ils me touchent tant ces deux amoureux, et ils vieillissent tellement, ont si peu de chance à deux si en plus pas ok autres chiens.
Ca vaut le coup d'essayer non ?

----------


## esiocnarf

à voir..

----------


## caro.

> non, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, pas d'évaluation par un véto.


le problème, c'est que l'évaluation comportementale est obligatoire avant toute adoption/don/cession.

ça risque de devenir plus que compliqué de trouver des adoptants si ce n'est pas fait.

car aucune assurance acceptera d'assurer un chien de 2ème catégorie sans évaluation...

----------


## catis

l'évaluation comportementale peut-être rapidement faite si des adoptants se proposent,elle est obligatoire à l'adoption,pas pendant la recherche d'adoptants,vu leur situation compliquée ils peuvent attendre.
Il sera toujours temps de la faire en cas d'adoption.

----------


## caro.

> l'évaluation comportementale peut-être rapidement faite si des adoptants se proposent,elle est obligatoire à l'adoption,pas pendant la recherche d'adoptants,vu leur situation compliquée ils peuvent attendre.
> Il sera toujours temps de la faire en cas d'adoption.


tout dépend du résultat de l'évaluation...

certaines personnes adopteront sans soucis un rott classé niveau 1 mais pas niveau 2 ou 3...

et il aurait été bien de savoir ce qu'il en est pour Hugo et Vélia

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## esiocnarf

quelques touches.. mais ça ne colle jamais... soit y a des jeunes enfants soit d'autres chiens....

----------


## tarzandamour

Je pense appeler le refuge, que je ne connais pas, pour demander s'ils sont d'accord si on met on place un appel aux dons pour soutenir Hugo et Velia. Qu'en pensez-vous ?
D'abord pour l'évaluation (véto) ensuite, si accord, pour qq jours en centre d'éducation (voir faire venir qq'un au refuge ?)

----------


## esiocnarf

pourquoi pas??? je peux donner le tél de la présidente en MP...

----------


## tarzandamour

> pourquoi pas??? je peux donner le tél de la présidente en MP...


ok !

----------


## esiocnarf

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cylL...ature=youtu.be

 c'est bientôt Noêl....

----------


## vieux-os

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cylL...ature=youtu.be
> 
>  c'est bientôt Noêl....


  oui allez , depuis le temps qu ils attendent , ils méritent  un panier au chaud  ::

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/78798651125...type=1&theater

----------


## esiocnarf

merci Arden.... ils ont bien besoin d'aide...

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## esiocnarf

oh oui Père Noêl.. ne les oublie pas.....  sinon on est encore parti pour

----------


## Vegane7

Ne faudrait-il pas refaire un  nouveau post pour Hugo et Velia ?...
Trop de pages, ça peut décourager...

Autre question : ont-ils été mis sur le groupe FB "Tant d'années de box" qui liste les chiens ayant au moins 5 ans de refuge ?

Enfin, Esiocnarf, je suis partante pour lancer une cagnotte pour 2 tapis chauffants, soit 113,60  en tout. 

http://www.technidog.com/tapis-auto-...O20aAnaK8P8HAQ

----------


## esiocnarf

Merci Vegan ... Hugo et Velia ont vraiment besoin d'aide en effet!!
pour te répondre, oui, ils sont sur "tant d'années de box"
ils ont fait l'objet de plusieurs appels divers d'évènement FB sans succès.... 

recommencer un post, crois tu que ça aiderait??? je me le demande..... c'est décourageant à la fin.... il faut dire que l'exigence est compliquée
PAS D'AUTRE ANIMAL CHIEN OU CHAT
PAS D'ENFANTS EN DESSOUS DE 10 ANS
ADOPTION EN COUPLE 

EN REVANCHE?  OUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII POUR LES TAPIS CAHUFFANTS!!!! oui, mille fois oui!!!  ici il fait tellement froid, ce ne sera pas un luxe pour nos deux vieux....

----------


## Vegane7

Voici le lien de la cagnotte : https://www.leetchi.com/c/solidarite-de-hugo-et-velia

A partager tous azimuts !

----------


## lorette65

Pour ceux qui ont FB, voici le lien pour partager: https://www.facebook.com/pages/SPA-R...type=3&theater

Rappelons régulièrement leur lien FB

----------


## Vegane7

Déjà 20 € de collectés pour les tapis chauffants.

Allez, on partage la cagnotte SVP !
https://www.leetchi.com/c/solidarite-de-hugo-et-velia

----------


## esiocnarf

yes!! super!!! je partage, je diffuse....

----------


## Pitchoun'

Ptg  :Smile:

----------


## lorette65

également!
Allez, l'hiver est bien là et ces deux nounours attendent depuis si longtemps que deux tapis soulageraient bien...

----------


## Vegane7

La cagnotte avance bien.
En plus, Tenzin35 m'a informée que sur Amazon ce même tapis était bien moins cher :
http://www.amazon.fr/gp/offer-listin...&condition=new

J'ai donc modifié le montant de la cagnotte : http://www.leetchi.com/c/solidarite-de-hugo-et-velia

Plus que 12,09 € à récolter !!

----------


## esiocnarf

supeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer!!!!!!!

----------


## lorette65



----------


## Vegane7

Voilà, la cagnotte pour Hugo et Vélia est atteinte !
Il y a même un rab que je reverserai sur la cagnotte d'un autre chien : Prince, qui lui veut un manteau.

Dès que la somme est virée sur mon compte, je passe commande 

Leur FB à partager : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## esiocnarf

MERCI A VOUS TOUS!!!! MERCI au nom de HUGO et VELIA que je vous photographierai dès que les tapis seront arrivés!!

----------


## Vegane7

Il y a ce modèle encore plus chaud : http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B004...pf_rd_i=405320

mais j'ai peur que ce soit trop petit pour des rotts : 
*66x51 cm*

----------


## esiocnarf

oui, c'est surement un peu court, c'est dommage car c'était plus enveloppant...  ce sont de bons gabarits nos deux pépère et mémère 
tentons déjà les tapis... ???

----------


## myri_bonnie

Même pas eu le temps de participer. Merci à tous

----------


## May-May

*Bonjour,

Le post d'Hugo et Vélia est devenu très long, et je pense que ce serait vraiment une bonne chose de leur refaire un post (comme il l'a été demandé plusieurs fois par l'équipe de modération).*

----------


## esiocnarf

un petit coup de chapeau sur notre FB  


*SPA Refuge de L'Etang Bleu (55 Meuse)
*Publié par Douglas Kuran · 16 min · 




_Hé ben ! C'est qu'ils ont du succès notre vieux couple Ugo et Velia ! Même pas le temps de dire ouf et de partager sur Facebook que leur cagnotte pour leur offrir 2 tapis chauffants était déja atteinte !
Merci à Meryl pour cette chouette idée !
Et en attendant, n'oubliez pas qu'Ugo et Velia attendent aussi autre chose... Nous vous laissons deviner ???_

----------


## Vegane7

Oui, c'est clair qu'on aimerait qu'ils aient autant de succès pour une adoption que pour leurs deux tapis autochauffants...

----------


## Vegane7

Voilà, la somme des tapis vient de m'être virée par Leetchi.
J'adresse donc leurs cadeaux chauffants aux 2 gros.

----------


## Vegane7

C'est idiot : entre-temps les prix ont augmenté sur Amazon. Plus de tapis Oster au prix où ils étaient proposés du temps de la cagnotte.
Et chez Wanimo, ils sont en rupture de stock...

http://www.amazon.fr/gp/offer-listin...&condition=new
http://www.wanimo.com/fr/chiens/couc...arron--sf9953/

Comme ils sont moins chers chez Wanimo, je vais devoir demander qu'on m'informe quand ils seront disponibles de nouveau.

Désolée Hugo et Vélia pour le retard...

Il manque de nouveau 20,70  puisque 101,48  ont été récoltés via la cagnotte et que les tapis Wanimo coûtent à eux deux 122,18 .

NOUVELLE CAGNOTTE donc : https://www.leetchi.com/c/solidarite...pplement-tapis

Merci

----------


## fanelan

Voilà virement effectué de 5.70€ pour faire un compte rond.

----------


## myri_bonnie

Je mets les 15 restants, je n'ai pas eu le temps de participer la dernière fois

----------


## Vegane7

Merci, c'est vraiment très gentil à toutes les deux  
Cagnotte définitivement complétée cette fois.

----------


## loulouk

question idiote mais pourquoi pas d'enfants en dessous de 10 ans pour eux ?

----------


## esiocnarf

tout d'abord un grand merci pour le complément... 

et pour répondre à Loulouk Hugo et Velia n'ont jamais connu de famille, ils n'ont connu que le boxe, et aujourd'hui ils sont âgés Hugo est sensible au froid, Velia est fatiguée.
des enfants en bas âge pourraient avoir des gestes ou des cris qui pourrait leur faire croire ou leur rappeler leur maltraitance, ils sont encore très puissants et nous ne voulons surtout pas qu'il leur arrive un mauvais sort... s'ils venaient même à pincer ou grogner 
Au refuge, à part avec les autres animaux (pas tous) nous n'avons jamais eu le moindre souci , ils sont territoriaux... ce sont de bons gardiens.

----------


## Vegane7

Je suis en train de passer commande des 2 tapis chauffants chez Polytrans, Wanimo étant toujours en rupture de stock.
Pour la livraison, ils me demandent un numéro de portable.

Merci de m'en donner un  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

06 31 72 10 66

----------


## Vegane7

Exapaq Prédict livraison sur RDV  						  				
[en savoir plus]   				 				 					 					 						Forfait de port
 							Offert 						      					
 					(hors éventuel complément
détaillé ci-dessous)

Livraison  par EXAPAQ  Prédic, Colis suivi remis contre signature, livraison sous 1  à 3 jours après  expédition dans une plage horaire précise de 3  heures, que vous aurez défini  avec le livreur en répondant à son SMS.Modifications  possibles en se connectant  sur le site Exapaq, choix: dépôt relais, à  une autre adresse, chez un voisin,  changement plage horaire.

  				 					Téléphone portable 					 					Merci de verifier ou corriger votre N° de portable car vous serez averti par texto sur ce N° de l'arrivée de votre colis.

 				 					Date de livraison estimée : 					*entre le lundi 12 janvier 2015 et le mardi 13 janvier 2015*

----------


## Vegane7

*Récapitulatif de votre commande*

Date de la commande : le 08/01/2015 à 14:49 
Référence de la commande : 518826 
     Id : 585325         
*La transaction a bien été enregistrée*

      Montant de la transaction :      111,00  

*Adresse de facturation*

              REFUGE SPA L'Etang Bleu 
,Avenue de l'Etang Bleu


55840 THIERVILLE SUR MEUSE
FRANCE

0329842154

*Adresse de livraison*

              REFUGE SPA L'Etang Bleu 
,Avenue de l'Etang Bleu


55840 THIERVILLE SUR MEUSE
FRANCE

0329842154
               Id :          


*Détail de la commande*

                             Référence
                             Désignation du produit
                             Prix unitaire
                             Qté
                               Points
                             Prix total

                                504067
                                    Tapis AUTO-CHAUFFANT OSTER pour chien                                                                                -   Tapis auto-chauffant Oster                                                                                                                                                                             
                                 55,50 
                                 2
                                 34
                                 111,00 







*Réduction de fidélité de votre précédente commande (-0 points)*
*-*

 *  Forfait de port* 





                                     Total T.T.C
                                     111,00 


*Cette nouvelle commande vous rapporte 34 points fidélité pour votre prochaine commande, soit 3,40 *
     1  point = 0,10  de réduction à la prochaine commande, ces points sont  valables 180 jours à partir de la date d'envoi de votre colis.
     Votre solde de points pour la prochaine commande est consultable dans la rubrique "Mon compte"

*Message d'accompagnement*


Loi Chatel
1) Si vous validez et réglez cette commande en CB, délais de livraison  habituel pour la FRANCE Métropolitaine uniquement (pour les petits colis  1/5 jours ouvrés suivant votre choix de transporteur, 5/15 jours par  messagerie).
Délais MAXIMUM : 13/01/2015
2) Si vous imprimez et nous expédiez cette commande par poste, il  convient de rajouter à cette date le délai d'acheminement de votre  courrier.     

     Merci d'avoir commandé sur www.polytrans.fr. 
A bientôt

__________________________________________________  ____
Il y a donc un peu de rab en définitive (10,35  une fois ôtés les petites sommes prélevées par Leetchi sur chaque cagnotte) que je verserai sur la cagnotte d'un autre chien qui veut aussi un tapis : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...spagne-106387/

1ère cagnotte : 101,48
2e cagnotte : 19.87

Soit un total de 121,35

121,35 - 111 (prix de 2 tapis Polytrans) = 10, 35 E de rab.

Mais si les donatrices veulent que je les rembourse au lieu de porter ce rab sur la cagnotte de Rubio, qu'elles me le disent  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

merci Vegan pour tous les renseignements....   je te tiens au courant

----------


## fanelan

A quand la prochaine collecte pour aider un petit coeur ?

----------


## esiocnarf



----------


## fanelan

Ils sont superbes ces tapis. Ils sont grands, génial !

Je participe un tout petit peu pour Rubio. On peut avoir le lien de la collecte ? Merci

----------


## Vegane7

Super de voir les beaux sur leurs beaux tapis !
Oui, ils sont grands, c'est l'avantage  

Je n'ai pas encore créé la cagnotte de Rubio mais le fais maintenant.

----------


## Vegane7

Bon, je n'ai pas encore le feu vert pour la cagnotte de Rubio.
Je vous tiens au courant

----------


## Vegane7

Voici dans un premier temps la cagnotte de Copito : https://www.leetchi.com/c/solidarite-de-copito

J'espère pouvoir faire celle de Rubio demain.

L'une et l'autre se trouvent dans le même refuge.
Rubio tient dans une corbeille, mais Copita a, elle, besoin d'un tapis car elle est grande.

Merci  :Smile:

----------


## fanelan

Petite participation effectuée.

Qui suit ?

----------


## fanelan

*ATTENTION !!!*
Je viens de recevoir un mail *PIRATE de Paypal*, comme vous le savez le détruire immédiatement.
L'adresse de l'expéditeur est :

de
"Ⓟ PαyραI" <amor428741wsa@inzence.com>


à
xxxxxx

date
22/01/15 02:14

objet
Votre compte sera гestreint jusqu'à ce que vous le mettiez à јour.

----------


## Marie-christine

C'est super de la part de tous ceux qui ont participé à l'achat de ces tapis. Contente pour Hugo et Vélia même si je n'ai pas pu participer financièrement, je viens de perdre mon rott pour lequel j'ai du casser tous mes comptes sans succès.

Ils sont super beaux ces tapis....

----------


## esiocnarf

et ça leur plait bien!! c'est moi qui vous le dit!!!

----------


## fanelan

C'est super pour ces petits coeurs.

----------


## fanelan

Encore un message de Paypal.....  

".Service PɑyρɑI" <aa@bdstinhte.com>


à
fanxxxxx

date
23/01/15 01:43

objet
lmportant : votre compte sera гestreint jusqu'à ce que vous le mettiez à јour

----------


## tinavani

UP pour les deux loulous Hugo et Vélia :

http://vieux-os.forumactif.org/t441p...raitance#25398

----------


## Vegane7

> Petite participation effectuée.
> 
> Qui suit ?


Merci beaucoup Fanelan.
Le prix est moins cher car il s'agit de loulous d'Espagne et la bénévole a trouvé un site espagnol (plus simple pour l'envoi) qui pratique des prix bien plus attractifs qu'en France, et ce pour le même produit...

Voici la cagnotte de Rubio (Rescue : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...spagne-106387/) fraîchement créée : http://www.leetchi.com/c/solidarite-de-rubio

Et je redonne celle de Copito qui est déchirante (Rescue : http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...spagne-130510/) : http://www.leetchi.com/c/solidarite-de-copito
à laquelle j'ai ajouté aussitôt le surplus de la cagnotte de Hugo et Velia.

Je rappelle le post FB de Hugo et vélia, à repartager partout...
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## fanelan

Contente que ma petite participation soit intervenue, je l'avais vu débitée sur mon compte.

Un tout petit plus qui me fera moins fumer.

Personne ne vient donner que 1,2,3 euros, juste une part de gâteau

----------


## vieux-os

je relance pour  hugo et velia ,  j en profite aussi pour voler la banniere ....boneco etant  a l abri au chaud , chez moi ,  j espere qu a leur tour ca leur portera chance ...allez on relance ,  faut diffuser un max pour eux ....ca fais trop longtemps qu ils attendent ...   ::

----------


## fanelan

Je vois que la cagnotte de Rubio a besoin d'un petit coup de pouce. Je refais un petit virement pour ce beau loulou.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Voilà effectué.

----------


## fanelan

up !

----------


## Marie-christine

Merci Vieux-Os pour cette belle vidéo. Ces deux là, Hugo avec sa barbiche qui blanchit, me font mal, quand j'ai perdu mes 2 rottotos, Rumba 14 ans mi-août et Black (tétraplégie à 8 ans) parti le 17 novembre 2014. 
J'ai regardé et relu le post d'Ugo et Vélia mais moi j'avais encore 1 chienne déclassée et j'ai vu pas OK chiens, ni chat et c'est le coeur lourd que j'ai adopté un autre rottoto de 7 ans à la spa de Montauban. Je croise pour eux et partage. Comme je voudrai qu'ils soient adoptés.

----------


## esiocnarf

C'est vrai que c'est vraiment difficile de les placer ces deux là.... mais nous gardons toujours espoir;..grâce à vous tous, sait on jamais????

----------


## vieux-os

remonté sur vieux-os ...    a quand leur bonheur ??

----------


## Zénitude

J'ai refait leur post, il est plus clair et il y a plus de photos https://www.facebook.com/groups/1477511315855287/

----------


## esiocnarf

Merci...

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## myri_bonnie

Malheureusement rien de changé pour le couple d'amoureux

----------


## esiocnarf

toujours rien.. aucune touche...

----------


## vieux-os

les pauvres  ::   apres avoir été ignoré, maltraités et reproducteur pour pompe a fric , les voila resilié derriere les barreaux et personnes pour eux.....

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## esiocnarf

Merci Teuleu....

----------


## Laurenjac



----------


## esiocnarf



----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/78798651125...type=1&theater

----------


## tinavani

> https://www.facebook.com/78798651125...type=1&theater


  UP pour les loulous Hugo et Vélia :

http://vieux-os.forumactif.org/t441-...r-maltraitance

----------


## esiocnarf

merci pour eux..  

tellement peu d'adoption ces temps ci, que ce serait un miracle si Hugo et Velia trouvaient une famille....  y a personne ces temps ci.... et le refuge se remplit de jeunes, petits et  petites bouilles .. alors...

----------


## caro.

en même temps, tant qu'ils n'auront pas leur évaluation comportementale faite par un vétérinaire agréé, ils ne pourront pas être adoptés.

aucune assurance acceptera d'assurer un chien de catégorie qui n'a pas son évaluation...

----------


## esiocnarf

et oui....

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## vieux-os

> voici la video, j'éspere qu elle  est bien faite , et si vous souhaitez que je modifie quelque chose, n hésitez pas ,   j espere que tous pourront lire la video, n hésitez pas a diffuser  sans limites....... 
> 
> 
> lien video ... http://youtu.be/cylLlPwCauQ

----------


## Coline54

Je viens de relire tout le post des petits vieux amoureux... ça me désole qu'ils soient là depuis si longtemps, les conditions d'adoption sont toujours les mêmes qu'au début ? 180 euros plus caution jusqu'à la castra de Hugo ? (pourquoi ne pas créer une cagnotte pour les évals et la castra ?)

----------


## esiocnarf

oh non, je ne pense pas, en plus ils bénéficient tous les deux de l'opération "doyens" soit chacun 600€ de frais vétérinaires remboursés.. 

et ce jour.. nous venons de lire sur l'Est Républicain que l'élevage dont il proviennent vient à nouveau d’être fermé... 
cette nana est une folle furieuse!!!

----------


## arden56

malheureusement, elle recommencera... Ca rapporte tant de fric, marché si lucratif !!! et moins dangereux que droque ou traite des humains !!!! les 3 trafics les + productifs !!!

La DSV, devrait bien se bouger vers ces gens plutôt que vers les refuges "plus tout à fait aux normes" !!! sans box bétonné !!! la lubie : béton et encore béton !!!!

----------


## esiocnarf

je la connais depuis 30 ans!!! 
depuis 30 ans elle ne fait que ça!!! 
elle a fait de la prison  mais on lui laisse son bâtiment... 

elle a un culot d'enfer, des vétos pourris qui la couvre... on a beau la poursuivre, la dénoncer.... elle se fournit sur le bon coin.. on y arrivera jamais!

----------


## arden56

et ce ne sont "que des chiens" !!!! L'Etat s'en fout des cabots ! Malheureusement

----------


## esiocnarf

l'état  ????

----------


## arden56

oui les décideurs !!! Aucun n'a aimé et n'aime les chiens ! ça se saurait !

----------


## Coline54

oh punaise je ne savais pas qu'ils sortaient de chez la folle...

----------


## esiocnarf

oui, Coline.. ils proviennent de là bas.... notre présidente a même été mise en examen pour vol lorsqu'elle a sauvé ceux qu'elle avait vu dans la cour avant qu'enfin les autorités donnent l'ordre de fermeture.. c'était abominable!!!! les chiens étaient entravés les 2 pattes avant dans leur collier dehors en plein soleil!!! certains avaient les yeux crevés, une femelle rott avait les cotes cassées.... les chats étaient transparents...
c'était en Juillet 2009... nous n'avons pas pu tous les sauver...

----------


## Zénitude

quelle horreur

----------


## myri_bonnie

J'ignorais tout ça, finalement pour eux le refuge doit leur sembler être le paradis. C'est une petite consolation au fait qu'on ne les adopte pas.

----------


## esiocnarf

et oui, Myriam.... sauf que on aimerait bien un miracle....

----------


## Pitchoun'

Le post fait 17 pages, vous essayez de battre le record de Rescue ?  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

> Le post fait 17 pages, vous essayez de battre le record de Rescue ?


pourquoi pas...
au moins si quelqu'un se propose il aura toutes les nouvelles.... moi, je trouve ça très bien!! et de toute façon, je n'ai jamais remarqué qu'un post refait donnait plus de chance....

----------


## vieux-os

> 


     mes petits drapeaux ne se voient pas , j en met des plus grands alors ...

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## esiocnarf

ça passe si vite pour nous, les 30 jours....

----------


## tinavani

Liens pour les loulous Hugo et Vélia :

- http://sos-rottoto.forumactif.com/t8...-lof-55#136267

- http://www.refuge-etang-bleu.com/chiens-seniors.html

- http://vieux-os.forumactif.org/t441p...raitance#30093

----------


## Zénitude

Relancés également ici https://www.facebook.com/groups/1477...ch/?query=HUGO

608 partages !!

----------


## Cojo

Le fait de remonter le post,facilite la vue du couple.
Si longtemps en refuge,mais àcôté de ce qu'ils ont connus c'est la résidence 5 étoiles.Merci à sa présidente d'en prendre soin depuis le temps
Allez des ondes positives pour les deux loulous,il y a peut-être un amoureux des rotts..

----------


## caro.

> Le fait de remonter le post,facilite la vue du couple.
> Si longtemps en refuge,mais àcôté de ce qu'ils ont connus c'est la résidence 5 étoiles.*Merci à sa présidente d'en prendre soin depuis le temps*
> Allez des ondes positives pour les deux loulous,il y a peut-être un amoureux des rotts..


mouai, question de point de vue.

une présidente qui ne met pas en règle 2 chiens de 2ème catégorie n'est pas prête de les placer...

tant que ces chiens n'auront pas leur évaluation comportementale, ils ne peuvent pas être proposés à l'adoption.


alors peut être que par rapport à ce qu'ils ont connu, le refuge c'est bien, mais une famille, c'est beaucoup mieux.

----------


## esiocnarf

"


> question de point de vue.


 ou peut être tout simplement question de budget????   

l'Etang Bleu est un tout petit refuge dans la Meuse qui n'euthanasie jamais, si elle est encore debout et ce , malgré toutes les manoeuvres politiciennes ou autres, c'est peut être aussi parce qu'elle gère au mieux les dons de ses adhérents.... 
Hugo et Velia seront évalués le jour où on trouvera enfin la famille qui leur convient, personne de compatible ne s'est présenté à ce jour. Je re précise que Hugo n'accepte ni les autres chiens,  ni les chats Velia ne peut pas être séparée de Hugo.  Ils n'ont jamais connu de vie avec des enfants, donc aucun covoiturage à l'aveuglette 

Etre responsable c'est aussi savoir refuser .

----------


## caro.

je veux bien reconnaître que parfois le budget peut être serré, mais en 7 ans de refuge, ne pas avoir pu trouver l'argent pour 2 évaluations...

----------


## esiocnarf

chacun sa façon de fonctionner...

----------


## Cojo

La présidente n'a peut-être pas voulu "investir" pour les évaluations car personne n'est intéressé!
Maintenant,si le refuge ne pratique pas d'euthanasie c'est formidable pour les loulous.
Pas toujours facile de gérer au quotidien la vie d'un refuge...

----------


## tarzandamour

Je vais essayer de relancer. Mes excuses pour le retard, j'avais appelé une fois mais sans réponse. Depuis j'étais un peu trop occupé ailleurs.
Je voulais proposer au refuge de faire une collecte pour payer au moins l'évaluation de ces deux, voire qq cours de sociabilisation ...

----------


## lorette65

up

----------


## caro.

> *La présidente n'a peut-être pas voulu "investir" pour les évaluations car personne n'est intéressé!*
> Maintenant,si le refuge ne pratique pas d'euthanasie c'est formidable pour les loulous.
> Pas toujours facile de gérer au quotidien la vie d'un refuge...


et peut être que personne n'est interessé car ils n'ont pas leur évaluation comportementale.

savoir si le chien est en 1, 2 ou 3, ça change la donne...

----------


## Joelle01140

Ou en est on de l adoption de ce joli couple de fort ?

----------


## esiocnarf

toujours au même point...

----------


## tinavani

Posts des loulous Hugo et Velia :

- http://sos-rottoto.forumactif.com/t8...-lof-55#136267

- http://www.refuge-etang-bleu.com/chiens-seniors.html

- http://vieux-os.forumactif.org/t441p...raitance#30093

----------


## esiocnarf

les grosses chaleurs ont beaucoup fatigué Hugo....

----------


## esiocnarf

et bien voilà..... pour nous c'est un échec... 

je copie notre page FB pour Ugo
  

_Bon voila, c'est qu'nous on était content ! On a eu 4 adoptions cette semaine, 4 adoptions ce week-end... Bref, y'avait de quoi boire un petit coup et fêter ça dans notre petit monde de la protection animale. Et puis...
Et puis notre bon vieux Ugo le rottweiller nous a quittés cette nuit. Le couple star qu'il formait avec Velia n'est plus... Et la nuit en plus, histoire de ne pas nous embêter ! Un bon chien on vous dit !_
_On sait que ce sont des choses qui peuvent arriver en refuge, mais quand même.
Il a plus mal, il ne souffre plus, mais quand même.
Mourir dans le fond d'un box en refuge, et mourir au chaud dans un foyer entouré de sa famille, c'est quand même pas la même chose._
_Faut dire que tu es né rott, donc déja ça commencait mal pour toi avec toutes ces lois à la con, ces permis... Alors que le chihuahua du box d'a côté, c'était une terreur comparé à vous 2 ! Mais que voulez-vous, un chihuahua ça rentre dans le sac à main.. M'enfin bon, c'est la loi. Non seulement tu naissais rott, mon gros, mais en plus en élevage. Un élevage de merde, insalubre, comme il y'en a tant. Allez hop, mange toi ça destin !_
_Puis heureusement, le retrait est arrivé il y'a quelques années ! Avec quelques potes et surtout ta chère et tendre Velia dont tu étais inséparable, vous êtes libérés et notre couple de rotts préféré se retrouve au Refuge de l'Etang Bleu. Ha! on respire un peu, y'a moins de stress, on joue à la balle, on se promène et surtout on mange bien ! Bon, c'est pas encore la vie de famille mais on s'y rapproche tout doucement. Malheureusement, tu n'atteindras jamais cet objectif final qui t'aurait pourtant bien conforté que les humains ne sont pas que des cons ! Encore raté pour nous ! 
Chiens : 1, Humains : 0_
_Et pourtant, elle tournait bien sur internet la photo de vous 2. Mais voilà, les permis, les trucs, les machins...Merde quoi, t'étais un bon chien, mon gros ! Et t'as pas eu la fin de vie que tu méritais.
Et qui va s'occuper de Velia maintenant ? Elle va être perdue sans toi ! Et dans 6 mois, il faudra écrire un nouvel hommage !
Bref, on en reparlera... On en reparlera hein, les amis ?
En attendant, repose en paix "not' gros", repose en paix Ugo.
Tu nous manqueras._

----------


## Coline54

Hé mince pffff c'est pas faute d'avoir fait tourner... repose en paix Hugo, j'espère que ta copine Vélia va tenir le coup sans toi :'(

----------


## Zénitude

J'ai lu la triste nouvelle hier

----------


## tinavani

Repose en paix gentil Hugo......



 

 Ta Vélia va te chercher pendant longtemps......!


Pensées pour toute l'équipe qui t'a accompagné jusqu'à ton dernier souffle!

----------


## Marie-christine

Comme je suis triste et désemparée pour Hugo, ces 2 là me tenaient à coeur mais j'avais déjà 2 males, 1 beauceron et 1 rott et 2 femelles et je ne pouvais donc pas les prendre.  j'espérais quand même que tous les 2 vous trouveriez votre famille, Hugo j'espère que ton départ, si triste soit-il va aider la petite Vélia a être adopté, je croise fort pour elle, j'ose y croire.  Merci à ce refuge de l'étang bleu d'avoir pris tant soin de vous, beaucoup d'autres refuges, plus grands et plus riches, ne l'auraient pas faits.....

Sans te connaitre vraiment je t'aimais Hugo, tu faisais partis de ces chiens que l'on aime parce qu'ils vous touche, et je pense fort à vélia.......

----------


## esiocnarf

il fait chaud, il y a du soleil, mais Velia préfère rester sur son dodo..... la voici cette après midi tristoun comme depuis quelque temps.....

----------


## maruska

J'ai beaucoup de chagrin de lire ces lignes si vraies sur Hugo...Cà me crève le coeur tellement c'est vrai! Pauvre Hugo, pauvre Velia qui ne voyait que par lui! La vie est si cruelle pour certains, leur destin est calqué d'avance...Repose en paix pauvre amour! C'est si dur (même si c'est un refuge au grand coeur) de ne pas connaitre la vraie vie de famille! Les temps deviennent très durs sur cette terre...Petite Vélia comme tu vas être triste sans ton compagnon...j'ai beaucoup de peine ce soir en imaginant la situation.... ::

----------


## Vegane7

Pauvre petit Hugo, que c'est triste  :Frown: 
Et Velia qui se retrouve toute seule désormais.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Peut-être refaire un post tout neuf pour elle ?

Quelles sont ses ententes chiens/chats/enfants ?
C'est marqué "risque de mort" dans l'encadré de départ. C'est une erreur ?

Merci.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

FA toujours refusée ?

----------


## loulouk

oh non, je suivais ce post en silence, espérant une fin de vie heureuse pour ce petit couple, pauvre hugo ... et pauvre velia, qui al'air si triste  :Frown:  
est-ce que les conditions d'acceuil vont du coup être modifiées pour elle ?

----------


## Vegane7

FB de Vélia à partager partout : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...=photo_comment

----------


## loulouk

j'ai la page mais je n'arrive pas à la partager sur mon journal  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

Velia n'est pas compatible chats, chienne, peut être un chien mâle pas dominant.... elle était tellement dépendante d'Hugo
nous attendons quelques jours pour voir comment elle réagit. 
Pour l'instant elle est prostrée dans son boxe., mais mange bien.... 
cette après midi c'est le jour des bénévoles, elle va donc retrouver les siens, ceux qui la promènent, la cajolent, et surement que ce seront des retrouvailles bien émouvantes. 
Nous ne souhaitons pas de FA, nous voulons une famille définitive afin qu'elle ne change plus de famille.. au refuge elle a ses repères (les seuls qui lui restent..) donc pas d'antropormorphisme SVP... 
Velia est hyper sociable avec les humains, c'est une chienne calme pas aboyeuse,  mais comme elle ne connait rien d'autre que le boxe, nous ignorons son comportement avec des enfants. Des ados respectueux peuvent convenir.  
voilà.... 
nous comptons sur vous pour diffuser,  mais sachez que l'adoption de Velia sera particulièrement suivie et controlée, donc, il est certain qu'une famille qui ne serait pas loin de chez nous serait privilégiée.

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## Lilouminou5

trop ,trop triste Petite Velia comme tu dois etre désemparée.

----------


## Une pension pour César

Trop triste. Quelqu'un a une petite place pour elle?

----------


## Cojo

trop triste pour ce couple de rototo.
La vie ne les a pas épargnés et maintenant les voilà séparés.
Une pensée pour tous les deux.

----------


## catis

je suis bien triste pour Velia qui se retrouve seule,la vie va être dure pour elle.RIP bel hugo,veille sur ton amie.Qu'elle trouve une bonne famille pour finir ses jours.Ca fait si longtemps que je diffuse pour eux,si seulement elle pouvait vite trouver, mainteant qu'elle est seule,si ça pouvait faciliter son placement,je croise tout ce que je peux pour elle;

----------


## Young

RIP Hugo, courage Velia.

----------


## catis

j'ai rediffusé sur ma page FB..;

----------


## tinavani

UP pour Vélia :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...u-55.htm#p1099

----------


## esiocnarf

alors quelques précisions concernant le caractère de Velia qui a agressé Sam notre vieil akita en promenade... donc ententes mâle????  c'est pas gagné! ....

----------


## tinavani

Sur le post de Vélia il était bien précisé qu'elle ne s'entendait qu'avec son Hugo.
Pauvre petite mère qui doit être bien désemparée loin de lui.

----------


## Vegane7

Donc si on récapitule, Vela n'est pas OK avec les chiens mâles.
Est-elle OK avec les chiennes ? Les chats ? Les enfants ?
Merci.

----------


## esiocnarf

désolée pur le retard.. je rentre de vacances...
velia n'est pas oK avec les autres animaux, on évitera les jeune enfants car elle est âgée et ne les connait pas

----------


## Zénitude

On me demande si Vélia est adoptable dans toute la France ?

----------


## esiocnarf

Velia est adoptable dans toute la France avec les conditions suivantes
pas de covoiturage, l'adoptant se déplace
mais avant toute chose, il faut contacter la présidente afin de savoir si la proposition peut convenir  
il faut appeler le 03 29 84 21 54 sans laisser de message et demander la présidente

----------


## Zénitude

Merci

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## esiocnarf

ben.. comme d'hab...

----------


## tinavani

Post de Vélia remonté sur notre forum:
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...start=15#p1943

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## esiocnarf

oui... UP!!!!! UP!!! UP!!!!!!  Velia est désomais à l'infirmerie au chaud.... mais toute seule....

----------


## Zénitude

Relancée ici https://www.facebook.com/groups/1477...h/?query=VELIA

----------


## Cojo

en espèrant qu'on entende l'appel,se serait bien qu'enfin elle connaisse un foyer.Il n'y a pas d'amateur et connaisseur de la race?

----------


## arden56

REMONTEE

peut être changer le titre... 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## tinavani

UP pour Vélia :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...u-55.htm#p1099

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## esiocnarf

oui, toujours d'actualité....

----------


## tarzandamour

VELIA, qu'une bonne étoile puisse s'arrêter devant toi le plus vite possible.
Je souhaite également une très belle année 2016 à toute l'équipe du refuge.

----------


## esiocnarf

Merci tarzandamour, merci pour tes bons voeux et ta pensée particulière pour Velia...

que cette année 2016 soit pour toi et les tiens une année remplie d'amour, de gentillesse, d'intelligence,  tout, quoi....

----------


## tinavani

UP pour Vélia :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...u-55.htm#p1099

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## myri_bonnie

Pardon de te traiter de bâtard Velia  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

et oui, Velia n'est pas oubliée par nous.. mais bien par une famille.... 
merci Myriam

----------


## tinavani

UP pour Vélia :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...u-55.htm#p1099

----------


## maruska

pauvre Vélia! Ne cherche t-elle pas trop son compagnon?  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

non, plus maintenat, comme elle a changé d'environnement et qu'elle s'y plait ça a l'air d'aller comme elle veut, la mémère.... 
si j'y pense je vous ferai une photo à l'infirmerie

----------


## tinavani

UP pour la belle Velia :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...ng-Bleu-55.htm

----------


## Zénitude



----------


## fredon21

Tellement heureuse pour elle ! ::  ::

----------


## champardenais

trop contente c'est incroyable elle est adoptée

----------


## maruska

je découvre cette MAGNIFIQUE NOUVELLE qui me remplit de joie!
 Un petit orchestre pour fêter cette grande nouvelle!! Merci infiniment à son adoptant!
Enfin le bonheur pour toi jolie Vélia... ::  ::  ::

----------


## France34

Trés bonne adoption pour VELIA et merci à ses adoptants  :Pom pom girl: !

----------


## caro.

je suis très heureuse pour Velia     

 comme quoi, l'adoption d'1 rott fait mois peur que 2.

je pense à ce pauvre Hugo qui n'aura pas eu cette chance

----------


## Yummy63

ça c'est une super bonne nouvelle !!!

----------


## Coline54

Alors là c'est la nouvelle de l'année notre belle Vélia enfin en famille.... aux adoptants

----------


## cacaoisis

extraordinaire nouvelle! merci a ses adoptants! cela fait chaud au coeur!

----------


## myri_bonnie

Wow, ça fait couler les larmes une nouvelle comme ça. J'ai vu Velia le 14 février dernier lors de sa petite sortie promenade, je ne savais pas alors que je la voyais pour la dernière fois et pour une fois j'en suis ravie !!! :Pom pom girl:

----------


## Une pension pour César

Bonheur!!!

Rien de plus beau que l'adoption d'un doyen.

----------


## catis

incroyable,elle va quitter son poste d'avatar éternel...je suis heureuse;

----------


## arden56

MERVEILLEUSE NOUVELLE !!!

bonheur bonheur !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tarzandamour

avec impatience les photos !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## myri_bonnie

Pour ceux qui sont sur facebook il y a des photos ici : https://www.facebook.com/SPA-Refuge-...posts_to_page/

----------


## danyhu

Une nouvelle tellement incroyable que j'en pleure devant mon écran!

Un tout grand à son adoptant!


Et maintenant, profite, profite, profite ma belle!

----------


## Lilouminou5

Merci,Merci,Merci à ses adoptants.Profites bien de ce nouveau bonheur ma belle  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## teuleu

génial  ::

----------


## Vegane7

Je  ne sais plus pourquoi je n'étais plus abonnée au post de Velia, mais je lai retrouvé et suis tellement heureuse d'apprendre qu'elle a enfin été adoptée

----------


## esiocnarf

la prochaine fois je repart en vacances!!!!! je n'étais pas là pour lui faire un dernier bisou... mais, franchement, je pense qu'elle s'en est bien passée! 
MERCI merci à vous tous d'avoir suivi ce post, d'y avoir cru d'avoir partagé depuis si longtemps 

Merci, merci, merci encore

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## maruska

et un ENORME à son adoptant pour la douce Vélia qui va enfin connaitre ce que bonheur veut dire!

----------


## KATH38

j'ai découvert LA nouvelle la semaine dernière sur mon FB :j'en ai pleuré de joie !!!!!!!!!!!! :: et devenue folle de joie  :: 
sois heureuse VELIA mais je ne cese de penser au pauvre UGO qui n'a pas eu le temps et qui aurait peut être pu partir dan la même famille avec sa chérie ....... ::  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

- - - Mise à jour - - -

  faut quand même qu vous en profitiez....

----------


## tinavani

La gentille Vélia ENFIN HEUREUSE.................. ::  ::  ::

----------


## Lilouminou5

Que du bonheur .j'ai des larmes plein les yeux .C'est trop BEAU ::  ::  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## Dom91

Super contente pour Velia ! 

(Je ne connaissais pas ce post, je viens de le lire, pas en entier mais le principal)

----------


## Marie-christine

Enfin je vais pouvoir changer ma bannière, je suis si heureuse pour Vélia, elle et Hugo me faisait tant de peine. Comme il doit être heureux pour elle la haut le bel Hugo......

----------


## catis

ouiiiii,que du bonheur,je n'y croyais plus,je les ai aussi otés de ma banniere,incroyable...

----------


## danyhu

On a de ses nouvelles?

----------


## Lilouminou5

Des nouvelles de Velia?

----------


## esiocnarf

ohhh oui!!! c'est le bonheur!!! Velia fait le bonheur de sa famille, je n'ai pas pensé à copier les photos sur notre FB où elle est calinée avec les enfants.... mais, je vous assure, tout va bien!

----------


## Lilouminou5

grand merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles,profites bien ma douce Velia ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

et ??? devinez ??  sur notre FB ce soir ...

----------


## esiocnarf

et j'avais pas vu la suite... 


> promenade nocturne direct je reconnais ou je vie . balade sans laisse ts les jours g drois a mes cachets en prévention arthrose et du coup je marche mieux Veto stupéfaite de ma sante. mon maitre et moi sommes au ange. encore merci a vous tous mes amis du refuge. Velia

----------


## maruska

Je voulais aussi demander des nouvelles de la tendre Velia...que je suis heureuse de ces nouvelles! ::  ::  ::

----------


## KATH38

je suis si heureuse pour VELIA 
........ mais je ne cesse de penser à CALINKA ......

----------


## Cojo

oh,comme je suis heureuse depuis le temps qu'elle attendait avec son compagnon.Qui veille sur elle depuis là-haut.
Un grand merci à son maitre de lui donner sa chance.

----------


## esiocnarf

eh eh..... l'est pas belle la vie ????

----------


## maruska

merci Esiocnarf de nous donner des nouvelles et de nous faire partager de si belles photos!

----------


## Marie-christine

Ravi de voir la belle Velia si heureuse et épanouie, il faut dire qu'elle l'a bien mérité cette belle vie...une grosse pensée pour Hugo qui doit sourire de bonheur la haut...

----------


## danyhu

Est-ce que Velia profite toujours de son bonheur?

----------


## esiocnarf

Velia a rejoint Hugo quelques mois après nos derniers messages.... 
elle a connu tout ce qu'il n'a pas connu, et nous en sommes tous très reconnaissants à ce monsieur qui a adopté ensuite un de ses congénères roth.... 

et oui.. quand on aime

----------


## tarzandamour

merci pour les nouvelles.
Une belle fin en famille, et maintenant elle a rejoint son Hugo depuis déjà un moment.

merci pour toutes ces années de soins pour ces 2
et merci à l'adoptant de Velia.
Volez volez joli couple  ::   :: 
Il n'y a qu'à l'amour qui compte vraiment

----------

